# The remote host does not discard TCP SYN packets that have the FIN flag set



## martindrogers (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a Edimax router, model number: AR-7287WnA.

I have run a PCI scan which has failed on the following vulnerability;

The remote host does not discard TCP SYN packets that have the FIN flag set.

Can anyone help on how to disable this feature on the router please?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

You'll have to check with your Router manufacturer for a Firmware update, wasn't this the WPA-PSK vulnerability ?

Afaik, very few manufacturers had fixed that vulnerability, so if you're router has a compatible custom firmware, DD-WRT/OpenWRT, switch to that to see if it helps you.


----------

